# [SOLVED] D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem



## flyingejk51 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was updating the firmware to the latest version (include Tomizone) setup was inadvertantly interupted. Now Modem is locked out. Is it possible to still update the firmware so that modem can still be used? I have reset it several times but to no avail, can't even get to IP address.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

Have you tried reinstalling the software via the setup disk?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

Try a factory reset by holding the reset button for 15 seconds or more with power on. See if that gets you connected again.


----------



## flyingejk51 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

Thanks for the tips I tried them even pinged the router but to no avail.
Seem when you plug a cable into a LAN port the light for that port doesn't light up but another does.
Can't contact the router so I can't get the admin screen.
The set up disk doesn't appear to have anything on it but the setup guides.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

Time for a new router it would appear. :smile:


----------



## flyingejk51 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

Afraid so, Thanks for the help


----------



## flyingejk51 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

I fixed it 


Please try the following:

1.	Set a static IP on your computer’s LAN 
-	IP 192.168.0.20
-	Subnet: 255.255.255.0
2.	Power off the DI-524UP
3.	Hold down the reset button on the router with a paperclip
4.	Whilst holding down the button, power on the device (do not let go of the reset button)
5.	Hold the button for a further 5-10 seconds from when the unit is powered on.
6.	Log in to http://192.168.0.1 and determine whether the Recovery Page is loaded. You will be prompted to reload the firmware file.

Now I can reuse the modem

Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: D-Link DI-524UP Firmware update problem*

Thanks for the feedback. Newer routers are starting to incorporate this kind of feature for bad FLASH loads, glad to see you got it back.


----------



## jk1980 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ac1950 2016 working good after this solution too
Please try the following:

1.	Set a static IP on your computer?s LAN 
-	IP 192.168.0.20
-	Subnet: 255.255.255.0
2.	Power off the DI-524UP
3.	Hold down the reset button on the router with a paperclip
4.	Whilst holding down the button, power on the device (do not let go of the reset button)
5.	Hold the button for a further 5-10 seconds from when the unit is powered on.
6.	Log in to http://192.168.0.1 and determine whether the Recovery Page is loaded. You will be prompted to reload the firmware file.

Now I can reuse the modem

Cheers


----------

